# Pensacola guide recommendations?



## shootemall (Mar 5, 2017)

I posted a similar question in Georgia coastal forum, but adding it here for additional exposure/answers. I'm usually following the big game hunting forums, but a good friend of mine is hitting a milestone birthday, plus my dad is coming out from a land locked western state. I'd like to take them both on a deep sea fishing trip, but don't know where to start, and would like advice. My friend lives near Pensacola, I'm in Georgia, but I'm open to Gulf or Atlantic fishing ( but leaning toward Pensacola). Our goal is to keep the rods bending, and bring home stuff to eat that tastes good. So, I'm not looking to hook a trophy sailfish, or make my way into the record books. I know different species seem to bite at different times, and i like fishing, but i just don't know what i should ask a fishing guide. I liken it to deer season starting as early as September, but that second week in November is usually prime, but if i don't bring up wanting to hunt the November rut, a guide might not suggest it, and take me in September, to earn some extra income. I may end up taking a group of kids too, but that is still undecided. Thanks in advance for any pointers or advice.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2017)

It doesn't sound like inshore/nearshore is your thing, but if interested, Limit Out charters in Pensacola would be my very first choice!

1eye says so...


----------



## jeremyledford (Mar 8, 2017)

Only went once out of Pensacola as it's not the normal destination. Fished with entertainer charters on the zulu II. It's a 39 foot center console with 3 300 yammies on the back. Went out and slayed some huge snapper and a few grouper. Had a great time and was very impressed. You'll bring home a limit of big fish, no doubt.  Would definitely recommend. Price was good, too.


----------

